# Seeking Tech Service Manual for 1994 Brother BAS 423



## xxyybeth (Jul 27, 2010)

Seeking original Tech Service Manual(s) for a 1994 Brother BAS 423, original Brother BAS 423 Tech Maintenance, Service, Trouble Shooting, Parts, etc. Manuals.

Note: Seeking the actual manuals that Certified Brother BAS 423 Technicians use to Service & Trouble Shoot a 1994 Brother BAS 423, what they used to train and service the model.

(Note: Downloads available on Brother site are not the actual Tech Manual and do not include all Trouble Shooting and Maintenance data., I have that data but it is Generic and Vauge.)


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you ever have any luck locating this manual? I am looking for the same thing, although no one knows where to get it which is kind of a joke if you ask me.

I am starting to wonder if one of the reasons no one knows how to deal with the electrical is because they never wrote up a manual telling even their technicians how to deal with it. Just expect you to replace the entire components. 

The prices make sense if it was still 1994 but 3,500$ for one board 23 years later is a bit of a joke.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

New Parts for industrial equipment don't go down in price they remain pretty constant as they are not trying to sell off inventory and lowering the price etc. 

"I bought this for this price I have to store it for when someone needs it and it may be a few years" Or it still cost x amount to produce this older part... still have to sell it for this. 

Remanufactured boards have a ton of hand labor put into them so they cost a lot too.

The only cheap options are to buy second hand used cause the machine's value has gone down. 

Boards are proprietary and usually custom intput/output for the machine itself... Unlike computers where you are buying pieces designed to be fit together. Industrial embroidery machines are custom designed and built boards and use custom coded programming chips (along with standard chips) to create the input and output. There are companies that remanufacture the boards but they are usually replacing the everyday stuff like capacitors and a few other parts. But when the main boards die they usually kill the custom circuitry.


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

LTPEMB said:


> New Parts for industrial equipment don't go down in price they remain pretty constant as they are not trying to sell off inventory and lowering the price etc.
> 
> "I bought this for this price I have to store it for when someone needs it and it may be a few years" Or it still cost x amount to produce this older part... still have to sell it for this.
> 
> ...


This makes a lot of sense, as I thought these boards were universal between the 423 and 423-A as this is what I had been told by my technicians. 

However, I purchased electronics from one of them to swap them out and it appears they are not, so I was wondering how much you knew on the subject?

I have a BAS-423A, and I believe the boards I was sold are from a BAS-423. Reason I believe this is although the boards have the same part numbers, even share the B43N011-1 number, there are other numbers on the board that do not match. One is reported to be 8B03553 on the broken board, and SM07658 on the replacement board.

When I looked at the other circuit board assembly, again both share the S31942-001 number, however one has a P3 Color Port (the one in the BAS 423-A) and the one I purchased does not have this. To my understanding this is one of the differences between the machines that the N Case read inside the head in the 423 and behind the head in the 423-A.

They also have this weird numbering on them. 98 00 on the one in the 423-A with 3 boxes. First has 11 dots, 2 and 3 have 12 dots each on the box.

The replacement has 95 97 with 3 boxes. First box is completely empty, 2nd has 11 dots, 3rd had 12 dots.

What I am really getting at here, is there any way to use the 423 parts in the 423-A or will it never recognize the color change due to missing the Color Port? Can this be over-ridden by adding a port in there to plug in?

Again, I only ask you as you were able to give me a better answer about the boards being programmed specifically for the machines as opposed to my tech saying they were the same boards.

Thank you for any information you may have as I am still struggling to find a replacement board for my 423-A to get it running again.


----------

